# Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?



## maltemunterbunt (20. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder im Anglerboard  ,

Ich baue schon seit einiger Zeit selbst Wobbler, nur hackt es dort an einigen Ecken mit der Benutzung von 2 K Epoxidharz. Dazu habe ich eine Menge fragen und hoffe das ihr mir dabei helfen könnt!

1. Ich habe mir ein Köderkarussell gebaut, warum verteilt sich das Epoxidharz an einigen Stellen des Wobblers immer noch nicht gleichmäßig und bildet kleine Hügel? ( habe schon versucht den Köder schräg einzuspannen)

2. Wie entferne ich so entstandene Erhebungen am Besten ohne den Köder unbrauchbar zu machen bzw. so als wenn der Hügel nie entstanden wäre? 

3. Es ist mir schon einige Male passiert, dass nachdem ich den Wobbler 24 h habe trockenen lassen,  das an der Stelle wo ich hin berührt habe das Epoxidharz milchig geworden ist bzw. auf eine bestimmte Weise nicht mehr durchsichtig (klar) war. Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich das vermeiden? 

4.  Sollte ich nachdem ich den Wobbler bemalt habe und bevor ich ihn mit Epoxidharz versiegeln will noch etwas mit ihm machen oder etwas beachten? 

Ich habe bestimmt noch weitere Fragen an die ich mich jetzt nicht mehr erinnere aber diese folgen dann noch 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen !


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

ich kann nur vom Rutenbau bzgl. des 2-K Lack etwas sagen.

Versuche deine Wobbler ganz durchtrocknen zu lassen. Je nachdem welche Farben du verwendest, dünsten diese gerne nochmal aus.

Milchig wird 2-K Expoxy auch, wenn feuchtigkeit rein zieht. Sieht man gerne an defekten Rinwicklungen... die werden milchig, wenn Wasser unter den 2K Lack kommt.

Um eine gleichmäßigere Verteilung zu erreichen und keine Lackhubbel zu haben, verdünne ich gerne den Lack mit etwas 99%igem Isopropanol. Ich lackiere eh lieber in 2 dünnen schichten, als eine zu dicke. Denn um ein Top Fisnish zu bekommen - flammt man den 2K meist etwas ab. Sprich erwärmt den aufgetragenen Lack vorsichtig mit dem blauen einer Flamme um die kleinen Luftbläßchen raus zu bekommen.

Bei verdünntem Lack hat man eh kaum Bläschen und durch das anhitzen verschwinden die sofort!

Achja Knubbel und Beulen vom 2 K Lack lassen sich mit einem Cutter und feinem schleifpapier groß beseitigen. Danach einfach ne ganz dünne Schicht 2-K lack drüber und keiner sieht mehr was vom Malheur.


----------



## maltemunterbunt (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort  
In welchem Verhältnis vermischt du den das 2K Epoxidharz mit dem Isopropanol? 
Und wie soll ich das Gemisch anhitzen, wenn ich es in diesem kleinen Plastikbecher vermenge? Einfach ein Metall behälter nehmen und einen Bunsenbrenner drunter?
Und wie kann ich Feuchtigkeit unter dem anstrich verhindern? Ich lasse den Wobbler nach Bemalung ja einen Tag trockenen?


----------



## maltemunterbunt (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Achja und das mit dem milchig werden.Er wird ja milchig wenn ich ihn anfasse..dann kann es doch in diesem Fall nicht an der Feuchtigkeit unter dem Lack liegen oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Einen Tag erscheint mir zu wenig an Trocknungszeit.... versuchs mal mit 3-4Tagen im warem Raum.

Ich gebe ca. 10-15% Isoproanol dazu. Sonst wird der Lack zu flüssig und härtet entsprechend länger aus.

Ich mische den Lack inkl. Iso an und schaue dass er sich gut durchgemischt hat! Dann trage ich den Lack auf und erhitze den mit einem Feuerzeug auf dem Objekt.... ich geh nur ganz sachte mit der Blauen Flamme an den Lack und bewege die Hand dabei hin und her... der Lack darf nicht dampfen oder gar brennen!

PS: Mein 2-K Epoxy Lack ist nach 24H in Zimmertemperatur auch öfters mal noch etwas Gummiartig. Richtig auspolymerisiert ist der eig nach 3-4Tagen!


----------



## maltemunterbunt (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Ok gut das werde ich mal ausprobieren  Danke!


----------



## Franky (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

@ Fr...
Du nimmst Isoprop zum Verdünnen? Das geht???? Ich dachte, das geht nur mit Aceton?


----------



## Franky (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Ahjetzja... Wird im Modellbau sogar mit bis zu 3 : 1 (Harz : Allohol) angegeben..... Cool - ist um einiges "angenehmer"!!


----------



## Deep Down (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Zu 1:
Mehrere Schichten auftragen. Trägt man zuviel auf, bilden sich solche Beulen. 

Zu 2ie Beulen kann man abschleifen. Dann aber auch den ganzen Köder leicht anschleifen und eine weitere Schicht drauf. Ist diese zu dünne und das Epoxy daraunter bereits zu lange ausgehärtet, wird die Hakenspitze diese durchdringen und es kommt dann zu Abplatzungen

Zu 3: Länger trocknen lasen bevor Du ihn anfasst! "Milchig" ist natürlich ein bisschen merkwürdig, da eigentlich Hände nicht so feucht sind. Oder liegt das an der freudigen Erregung, wie toll sie dann aussehen?

Zu 4: Länger trocknen lassen. Sollte sich der erste Auftrag an bestimmten Stellen zusammenziehen, den Köder vorher noch mit Klarlack besprühen, der nicht auf Wasserbasis      besteht, aber sich auch mit Deinem jeweiligen Lack auf dem Köder verträgt.

Ich verdünne nicht, sondern laß das Epoxy nach dem Anrühren erstmal 15-20min stehen, dann sind die Luftblasen raus. Luftbalsen die beim Auftragen entstehen kann man mit der "Feuerzeugmethode" oder einem Fön/Heißluftpistole beseitigen.


----------



## Gondoschir (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Milchig wird 2-K Expoxy auch, wenn feuchtigkeit rein zieht.



Jetzt sitze ich hier und frage mich, wie das funktionieren soll.
Epoxy wird im Bootsbau deshalb ausnahmslos verwendet, weil es keine kapillarische Oberfläche besitzt.
Von daher kann Wasser nicht in Epoxy reinziehen.
Zur Verdünnung:
Normale 2K-Verdünnung wird auf Basis von Butylacetat hergestellt. Das vertragen eigentlich alle Lacke, außer Epoxy.
Epoxy wird mit einer xylolhaltigen Verdünnung verdünnt und daher gibt es im Handel auch spezielle Epoxy-Verdünnungen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Liter-Epoxy-Verduennung-1-410-/350623753205?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Sorry hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt, aber nachher noch irgendwo verbessert. Epoxy erscheint milchig, wenn Wasser drunter kriecht.

 Schau dir mal alte Steckruten an, dessen Ringwicklungen irgendwann mal nen Riss bekommen haben, die werden nach und nach milchig -  da Wasser sich darunter ansammelt. Ansonsten ist das Harz wie du schon sagtest nicht kapilarisch. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie das bei Polyesterharzen ist... inzwischen gibt's mehrere Sorten 2 K Harze bzw. Epoxide....

 @ Franky

 Jop... geht auch mit Spiritus... aber durch den Wasseranteil dauert das lange bis es aushärtet. Daher am besten Isopropanol 99% verwenden!

 @ DeepDown

 15-20min ist ne Hausnummer! ich verwende den RodPro Light Bild 2-K Lack und der wird nach 15min ohne Verdünnung schon dick! Mit 10-15% Isoanteil komme ich auf 15min, in denen sich der Lack noch sehr gut dünn auftragen kann.


----------



## Gondoschir (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie das bei Polyesterharzen ist... inzwischen gibt's mehrere Sorten 2 K Harze bzw. Epoxide....



Polyester saugt sich wie ein Schwamm mit Wasser voll.
Als ich noch gelernt hatte, wurde Polyesterfüller (im Volksmund auch Spritzspachtel" genannt) grundsätzlich nass geschliffen. Wenn der nicht genügend Zeit zum trocknen hatte, gab es oftmals die berühmten "Kocher" in der Lackierung, wenn die Lackierung getrocknet wurde. Seitdem nichts mehr nass geschliffen wird, gibt es auch keine Kocherbildung mehr. Es sei denn, dass der Lack überbeschichtet wird. Durch Zugabe von Umluftwärme trocknet der Lack an der Außenseite zuerst und verhindert so, dass die Lösemittel aus den unteren Schichten entweichen können.


----------



## donak (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ DeepDown
> 
> 15-20min ist ne Hausnummer! ich verwende den RodPro Light Bild 2-K Lack und der wird nach 15min ohne Verdünnung schon dick! Mit 10-15% Isoanteil komme ich auf 15min, in denen sich der Lack noch sehr gut dünn auftragen kann.



@Fr33: ich galube dein Lack ist etwas anders als der Harz und Härter den DeepDown benutzt, denke das kann man nicht vergleichen.

Ich nutze für meine Köder zur Zeit noch 5 Minuten Epoxy von Conrad und mache bei meinen Köder nur eine dicke Schicht, habe nur manchmal kleine Blasen.


----------



## Deep Down (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Jep, mein Epoxy hat ne Topfzeit von 40-45min!


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

ich verwende den hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RodPro-High-Build-Light-Build-2-Komponenten-Rutenlack-Blank-Rutenbau-Lack-/251266503064?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&var=&hash=item3a80a69198

 Aber 45min habe ich nie geschafft.... unverdünnt bei Zimmertemperatur ist nach 25-30min Schluss! Dann wird's schon wie Nutella ....


----------



## jflyfish (26. November 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich meinen selbst gebauten Wobbler perfekt mit Epoxidharz versiegeln?*

Moin, nur ein paar kleine Hinweise zu Epoxy Verarbeitung.

Der Härter bestimmt wesentlich die Topfzeiten. Rutenlack Epoxies haben mehrere spezielle Eigenschaften: sie sind verkreidungsarm (werden nicht gelb) und sind UV resistent. Vor allem aber ist die coagulation herabgesetzt (wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ziehen sich die Moleküle auf den Flächen zusammen). Das führt dann zu Lackentzug an den Kanten und zu Lackbeulen auf den Flächen. 
Isoprop und Azeton hängen chemisch stark zusammen (ungesunder ist Azeton) und gehen beide als Epoxy Verdünner (bei erheblicher Verlängerung der Topfzeiten).
jfl


----------

